# My Score and whats it mean?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Never heard of scoring an oral interview. 



Rude comments about a girl I dated in high school with held.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Never heard of scoring an oral interview.
> 
> 
> 
> Rude comments about a girl I dated in high school with held.


 
And she said I was the only one.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> And she said I was the only one.



....and me


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I Friggin knew it...Do you think it was only you two?


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Only us three?

And I think it is dependant on the local score wise. If I had got that score on the interview I would have been excited. Seems like an awesome score. I believe the first one I took was somewhere in the 60s and the next was in the 80s? I got in with the second score. 

Best thing to do is call the local and ask them where you are on the list to start the apprenticeship. They can usually indicate if you will get in soon or if it will be long time away. Although it seems like the score is awesome the economy and weather could really be hurting your chances right away but could get in just the same. Best of luck.


----------



## Jordan3206 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oral interview haha i get it my bad i don't know what i was thinking my interview score i mean. So if i cal they'll just tell me where im at on the list?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Jordan3206 said:


> Ok im new hear and im looking for some information. I had my oral interview a couple days ago and jsut recievid my letter with my score it says I scored 94.8. The guy I have been working with who is an electrician says that a 97 or 98 is really good. Its obviosly diffrent in all ares due to demand and the number of people that aply. Any body have any opinions?


 
I would guess from that that you can score up to 100. as such, 94.8 would seem to be good unless there are 300 guys with 94.9.

If everybody else was lower, then it's a great score.

It is all relative.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Jordan, the director of my local JATC explained it like this. The JATC has a list of apprentices that they make jobs available to. The highest score gets #1 on the list, second highest gets #2 and so on. Those higher on the list, get called out for jobs first. Your 'overall' score is based on both your oral performance (haha!) and your performance on the written exam. Does this answer your question?


----------



## Jordan3206 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes it does i did call and ask and they said i was in the top ten out of over 150 people so Good News!


----------

